# Cured after several years of IBS-D



## IBS-DCured (Oct 14, 2016)

Guys,

I stumbled across this website and thought obligated to share my story as I have been there and the diagnoses of IBS just plain sucks. I also hope that it might help at least one or two people out there.

My story takes place many years ago but I suspect still very relevant. I was having issues to where I was feeling like I had gas throughout the day but didn't dare try to relieve it without having to sit on a toilet. I had the requirement to go to the toilet about every hour or so and it was always diarrhea. The I would have to get up out of bed at least 6-8 times throughout the night. I really couldn't live life normal.

I went to see a specialist and they could not determine what was causing it. They started talking about possibly removing part of my colon...and possibly a colostomy bag...along with prescribed medications... It really freaked me out! I felt that was just unacceptable or at least I couldn't accept it.

Before I tell the rest of my story abut how I was cured, I must also tell you that what cured me also cured a childhood friend of mine as he had the same issue so I know it has to be the remedy for us at least. For a lot of you, it probably won't help because I suspect many of you have tried something similar already so I don't want to get too many people excited.

The cure for my friend and I is very simple but I can honestly say, it cured the both of us.

I stopped eating all red meat. Since I love seafood this was a fairly easy thing for me.

After about 6-8 weeks of NO red meat at all, I was starting to reduce greatly the amount of trips to the bathroom and my stool starting to become solid.

This all took place about 16 years ago. I have not had the issue since and don't expect to.

I still don't eat red meat but find I can eat pork without any issues. No other diet restrictions at all.

I hope this gives some people hope and something maybe to try.

I wish the best for all of you.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dailybetterme (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm so glad it cured you. I don't eat meat and still have IBS-D, pain, D, not as bad as many but not cured......


----------



## dailybetterme (Oct 28, 2016)

Very kind of you to take the time to post and it can help others. Red meat can be bad on so many levels.


----------

